# I wish I hadn't sold it but you can't keep them all



## Yellowtail (Jul 25, 2017)

I hate it when someone sends me a photo of a really nice snake that I wish I had kept like this one a happy owner sent me today of his 7mth old Julatten.


----------



## kittycat17 (Jul 25, 2017)

God I know the feeling!! 
This is one I sold a few seasons back was one of my nicest caramel hatchlings! 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## danyjv (Jul 25, 2017)

Yellowtail said:


> I hate it when someone sends me a photo of a really nice snake that I wish I had kept like this one a happy owner sent me today of his 7mth old Julatten.


----------



## danyjv (Jul 25, 2017)

Yellowtail said:


> I hate it when someone sends me a photo of a really nice snake that I wish I had kept like this one a happy owner sent me today of his 7mth old Julatten.View attachment 320990



Hello " yellowtail" did you breed/hatch that jungle ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yellowtail (Jul 25, 2017)

danyjv said:


> Hello " yellowtail" did you breed/hatch that jungle ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes it was one of the better ones from last season, I get 1 or 2 with reduced pattern/striped each year.


----------



## SpottedPythons (Jul 25, 2017)

I've been really getting into Julattens this past year, might get some next season... or some Roughies.


----------

